# Tpms



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

yes, they will work. You shouldn't have to program or anything


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

As neile300c said, they will work. Just be sure to have new TPMS rebuild kits on hand for the swap.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

And the rebuild kits are fairly inexpensive.


----------

